# Vertical tank for a fossorial species?



## jebbewocky (Oct 26, 2009)

I know that arboreals need vertical tanks, and terrestrials need horizontal tanks for the floorspace--what about fossorials?
It seems to me that burrowers would also need/want a vertical tank, with lots of substrate, to be able to dig burrows.  It also seems like a good way to prevent the "pet hole" situation because they would have deeper holes, but closer to the edges so you could see them.

Just a thought.


----------



## spiderfield (Oct 26, 2009)

I've seen some pics of collections in which those who do keep fossorial species do use vertical tanks.  More specifically, those plastic cereal containers.  I'm sure there are pics in the "enclosure set-ups" thread.  I believe thats where I saw a bunch of them.


----------



## scottyk (Oct 26, 2009)

Good idea, but several years too late  

Do a search on "obligate burrower enclosures and/or check out the Tarantula Keepers Guide. There are many ways to do this, from simple pretzel jugs right up to specialty enclosures designed to encourage burrowing up against the glass...

Good luck!
Scott


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, I need to get some of those books.  Money is tiiiight right now (saving up for wedding+student loans+credit card debt), and I only have experience with one T so far.  I've been reading what I can to learn more.

I've decided to dedicate myself more to keeping T's--I lost all my herps due to some sort of sickness this year--and T's are just so much easier to care for than geckos.


----------



## Berta (Oct 26, 2009)

We use these for small/medium burrowers to great effect.  Nice and deep, but narrow enough that you can see into most of their lair.  They're very clear, which is a plus over a lot of other cereal containers I've seen.


----------

